
The neutrino turns 60 - conistonwater
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/the-neutrino-turns-60
======
deeths
Of course, the neutrino feels nearly as young as the moment it was born.

------
te0006
This estimate seems a wee bit low IMHO.

